# owner selling one year old spoo



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a little leery about buying a spoo from someone that is not a breeder. She is selling a beautiful cream baby - one year old - sounds perfect but why is she selling her? I emailed and asked. The only clue is that she drinks a lot of water - wonder if she has diabetes? any thoughts?


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Did you just rehome a poo? If so, isn't another one going to be work that you can't do? If you're going to, take the dog to the vet prior to purchasing. I'd be a bit leary about getting a dog that pees a lot without a medical exam.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Total red flag for health problems, plus 1 year old is still a puppy! Maizie is still super energetic and high maintenance at 16 mos.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

seminolewind said:


> Did you just rehome a poo? If so, isn't another one going to be work that you can't do? If you're going to, take the dog to the vet prior to purchasing. I'd be a bit leary about getting a dog that pees a lot without a medical exam.


yes I rehomed a very small puppy that I could not handle and who was getting into trouble in the yard where I could not rescue him. I need a bigger dog like my Ginger - an adult. I am wondering what is wrong with the dog also.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Total red flag for health problems, plus 1 year old is still a puppy! Maizie is still super energetic and high maintenance at 16 mos.


yes I totally agree. I found a poodle at a rescue site that I really love - she reminds me of my girl - but she is in Canada and I dont have a passport! darn - she is around 6 hours away which is ok - my daughter has a passport but just got out of the hospital. oh well here is her link. her name is Ella and she is about 5 https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/35625426


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Ella is the kind of dog who I think would be great for you. Nice age, and probably very compatible with your lifestyle.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A one year old spoo is still a puppy. For that matter Javelin, who just turned 15 months old over the weekend, is still a puppy. The health concerns that might be hiding there are a big red flag for me too. 

Pamela I know you miss Ginger and that you want to have a dog, but I don't think this is the dog for you. You also need to consider the issues of your own health in all of this. What will happen to the dog if something happens to you? My dog training mentor had adopted a six year old mpoo a couple of years ago. Last year she fell and spent months in rehab and has since had other hospital and rehab time. She has given the dog to another member of our club who is in good health. It is sad for my mentor, but it was right (although hard) for the dog. I am in my mid/late 50s and I have 180 pounds worth of dogs in my home. It is not for the faint of heart and decisions about having a dog or other companion animals have to account for the well being of the animal(s) and not just satisfy the desires of the people involved. I know you understand this since you did a very courageous and generous thing in realizing that the best things for Patches was a re-home.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Since you just rehomed a puppy, I think I might wait a bit longer to get another dog. It takes time for your heart to heal after losing a dog...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Ella is the kind of dog who I think would be great for you. Nice age, and probably very compatible with your lifestyle.


yes - but she is in Canada!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lily cd re said:


> A one year old spoo is still a puppy. For that matter Javelin, who just turned 15 months old over the weekend, is still a puppy. The health concerns that might be hiding there are a big red flag for me too.
> 
> Pamela I know you miss Ginger and that you want to have a dog, but I don't think this is the dog for you. You also need to consider the issues of your own health in all of this. What will happen to the dog if something happens to you? My dog training mentor had adopted a six year old mpoo a couple of years ago. Last year she fell and spent months in rehab and has since had other hospital and rehab time. She has given the dog to another member of our club who is in good health. It is sad for my mentor, but it was right (although hard) for the dog. I am in my mid/late 50s and I have 180 pounds worth of dogs in my home. It is not for the faint of heart and decisions about having a dog or other companion animals have to account for the well being of the animal(s) and not just satisfy the desires of the people involved. I know you understand this since you did a very courageous and generous thing in realizing that the best things for Patches was a re-home.


do you think I should not get an older dog either? dont want to do the wrong thing.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Since you just rehomed a puppy, I think I might wait a bit longer to get another dog. It takes time for your heart to heal after losing a dog...


thats what my daughter says too. Just so lonely.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Pamela

It's so hard isn't it when we are used to having our dog companion around us, isn't it? So many of us have been there.

You could do a wonderful thing, both for a lovely dog, and for yourself, by adopting a more senior dog. Quite a bit older than a year, as LilyCD said. My late Hecuba was eight when I adopted her and she lived until she was just about to reach 16. She was ten pounds, and I think was either a cross-bred toy or mini...a lot of personality, liked to run around a bit but didn't *require *a lot of exercise. Do you think someone around the size of Patches, but a lot more cuddly and less energetic? Such dogs are out there, and need you, too, and if you can manage to wait a bit, and keep looking, I'll bet you can find him or her...

You want someone that you are not going to trip over, and who will like to sit on your lap...

Keep us posted, please!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela I am not trying to tell you what to do, just saying for all of us that it is important for us (the humans) to be realistic about what we want, what we need and what we can do justice to. It has to be fair for the animal(s) and all of the people concerned.

When my mom got her mpoo a few people said they thought she should have gotten a spoo since she (my mom that is) is rather tall. Her boy is a small mini and now that she is trying her hand at rally advanced (off leash) the distance between her face and his is very big and for that a spoo might be better, but she wanted a companion that would be fun and cuddly as she was approaching 80. On that basis he is the right dog for her. She doesn't have a fenced yard, so a spoo puppy would have been a very hard puppy for her. She took Javelin to her apartment when we were away in May and although he was very good for her while he was there (for about five days) she was very happy to give him back to me when we got home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Pamela said:


> thats what my daughter says too. Just so lonely.


 I really feel for you. Trust your intuition and the input of the wise people of PF :love2:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Take it from a quiet, relaxed senior who's 90% head and 10% heart... if I had to get another dog, I wouldn't touch one under three years old.

NO PUPPIES!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My heart hurts with you, Pamela. I hope you find the right dog for you.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Countryboy said:


> Take it from a quiet, relaxed senior who's 90% head and 10% heart... if I had to get another dog, I wouldn't touch one under three years old.
> 
> NO PUPPIES!


I agree I am 71 and I want them 3 up to 6 no puppies here either


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the right dog is always the right choice. i personally like the idea of a retired show dog from a good breeder, mainly because a good breeder would be looking for a good retirement home for a beloved dog and be knowledgeable about matching temperament to your needs. never give up. someone is out there with the dog you need and who needs you.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Pamela a year old is to much for you with your health problem I also think a Spoo is a lot to handle. 

Below is the difference between a puppy and a dog of 3 years up. Sage the new one I have had for 6 weeks. Were I you I would be looking for a mini or toy, and as far as them tripping the owner, my toy all stay behind me, (I trained them not to go out a door ahead of me)and I did not train them to stay behind me in the house, gut they do. When I go from one room to the other all 3 are walking behind me. They go out the door behind me, the only time they go ahead of me, is if they are off leash outside and we are coming in the door, and I trained them to go in front so I do not forget one, and can keep an eye on them. They stay behind me until the door is open, I hold the screen and say go, and is also my new one of 6 weeks Sage. 

Sage was retired from a breeder, now totally house broken, potty patch at night, outside (if I have time during the day). Lays in a bed in my office while I am on the computer, (other 2 lay under the desk). Understand NO, also so know not to go the to food bowl of one of the other dogs, knows go by-by. 

My 86 year old aunt is her buddy, she get on the sofa with her and lays there and will not come to me unless I have cookies or something to eat, and my aunt loves it so it is fine with me. She will miss her awfully when Auntie goes home. 

At my age I do not want a dog over 7 to 8 pound (prefer smaller) but could live with that, and I want no puppies.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

You might be able to find a nice 'senior' Standard through a breeder or a rescue.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I cannot imagine how hard it is to be lonely, without a dog, and having recently lost such a great companion like Ginger.

That said, I think it is important to be very realistic with yourself. Teddy was too much for you and he was 7 years old. Think long and hard about what you can offer a dog beyond a lot of love.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Locket, yes, I had not thought about the issues with Teddy. Pamela we all know you are lonely and your heart hurts for the loss of Ginger, but please be careful in your decision making. If you end up having to part with another dog as happened with Teddy or Patches then I can't imagine how you would feel. I think I would feel worse than if one of my dogs had died if I had to rehome one of them.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Have you thought about fostering dogs for rescues? If you work with a rescue that's good about matching dogs to potential foster parents, then you could focus on getting the senior fosters and not the problem cases. That way you get to have a dog in your home, but you have a backup system in place and you don't have to think too long-term just yet. And you're doing a great thing for dogs who would otherwise be sitting in a little kennel in a shelter somewhere.

Of course, you have to be OK with giving up the dogs to their forever homes, which can be a lot of heartbreak (especially if you start thinking of them as 'your' dog). But it's something to consider.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with others who have said that an older dog would be better. At the risk of committing heresy on a poodle forum, I'm thinking that you might want to consider an adult that is not 100% poodle. Maybe a poodle mix or maybe even some other breed. An adult poodle could be the perfect solution, but finding a good adult poodle is not exactly easy. If there is a nice mellow adult standard poodle available, there are probably 10 families that want him/her. 

But there are lots and lots of nice adult dogs who need homes, and they can be fabulous pets. So what about checking out your local SPCA? Maybe there is a dog that has no one to love him or her, but would make a fabulous pet. If you ask the people who work there, I bet they could help you find an older (but not too old) dog who needs you as much as you need him/her. Take someone with you who could help you evaluate any dog that you are interested in. Good luck! I'm hoping that you will find someone who is just perfect.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Many shelters and adoption agencies have programs called something along the lines of "seniors for seniors" that match older dogs that need new homes to older folks looking for a dog. I worked with a couple who had adopted a small terrier mix through one of those programs. She was in need of some confidence building kinds of work but otherwise was great for her new family, an older couple.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

peppersb said:


> I agree with others who have said that an older dog would be better. At the risk of committing heresy on a poodle forum, I'm thinking that you might want to consider an adult that is not 100% poodle. Maybe a poodle mix or maybe even some other breed. An adult poodle could be the perfect solution, but finding a good adult poodle is not exactly easy. If there is a nice mellow adult standard poodle available, there are probably 10 families that want him/her.
> 
> But there are lots and lots of nice adult dogs who need homes, and they can be fabulous pets. So what about checking out your local SPCA? Maybe there is a dog that has no one to love him or her, but would make a fabulous pet. If you ask the people who work there, I bet they could help you find an older (but not too old) dog who needs you as much as you need him/her. Take someone with you who could help you evaluate any dog that you are interested in. Good luck! I'm hoping that you will find someone who is just perfect.


I think Peppersb has an excellent point- being open to a mixed breed "poodleish" dog may bring you more possibilities. You're only about an hour or so from me, and as you've probably realized....pure bred poodles in rescue are quite uncommon in this area. But there are a lot of really great, older poodle mixes out there looking for someone to love then in their senior years!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You could try an add. in a local paper or internet site? 'Senior lady wishes to take care of older poodle or similar dog, having lost her faithful companion."

Eric.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Total red flag for health problems, plus 1 year old is still a puppy! Maizie is still super energetic and high maintenance at 16 mos.



I totally agree with this. Pamela, it's your choice and your business of course, but yes, a 1 year old is still a puppy, and I just don't know how you will be able to handle such a energetic dog. Maybe try to find a Spoo that is more settled, and a little older? Just thinking of you and your health.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Grace is 3 1/2 now. She still has the energy of a puppy but is slowly calming down. I was 70 when I started her training. I don't know if I could do it all again. I doo get MPS and puppy fever but common sense has so far prevailed. 
Eric


----------



## SandraJ (Jul 19, 2016)

This might be strange thing to say on a poodle forum, but have you considered a rescue greyhound? They're usually around 4 when they 'retire' from racing. They are extremely calm and gentle dogs, and very low maintenance. The only thing is you would need a well fenced yard. 

I'm not sure what the situation is where you are, but here in the UK there are many many adult greyhounds looking for homes.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

SandraJ said:


> This might be strange thing to say on a poodle forum, but have you considered a rescue greyhound? They're usually around 4 when they 'retire' from racing. They are extremely calm and gentle dogs, and very low maintenance. The only thing is you would need a well fenced yard.
> 
> I'm not sure what the situation is where you are, but here in the UK there are many many adult greyhounds looking for homes.


This is such a good idea ! Greyhounds are great dogs and require little exercise, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My son and DIL have two rescue Greyhounds. All they really need to be happy is a couch. This is an actual pic of one of their dogs. In the well known Greyhound pose called Roaching.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, I do tend to think of greyhounds as the ultimate couch potatoes of the dog world.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

patk said:


> the right dog is always the right choice. i personally like the idea of a retired show dog from a good breeder, mainly because a good breeder would be looking for a good retirement home for a beloved dog and be knowledgeable about matching temperament to your needs. never give up. someone is out there with the dog you need and who needs you.


actually I was gonna post about this - in fact I will so everyone will read and give advice - but I was contacted by Alexander Poodles - they have a silver male they want to rehome BUT they will retain stud rights - that means he is intact - won't he be too much for me then? you know with exercise - and she initially wanted a home with another dog for him to play with and I dont have that - she said to call her and maybe we could work something out - maybe she will suggest I bring him over to play - she is only about 45 minutes from me. what do you think? I am worried he will nee more exercise like Teddy.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Countryboy said:


> My son and DIL have two rescue Greyhounds. All they really need to be happy is a couch. This is an actual pic of one of their dogs. In the well known Greyhound pose called Roaching.


do they shed?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Pamela said:


> do they shed?


Oh, probably. Short-haired dogs... your typical, generally comatose Sighthound.  But low-maintenance dogs for sure. And there's usually a lot of them available.

In your earlier post you mentioned a dog that will still be bred. That makes me think it may not be an older dog. Maybe too young and energetic?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Greyhounds shed, but not much. Their hair is very short and they're single-coated, so you don't have giant balls of fluff coming off of them - just little hairs seasonally. I'm sure a greyhound rescue group could tell you more.

Greyhounds are really, really wonderful dogs if you're looking for a laid-back, well-mannered buddy. I would have one right now if we weren't worried about apartment size requirements. In fact, we very nearly went through a Greyhound rescue instead of adopting Archie - the poodle only won out because I wanted an active dog that I could do a lot of training with (greyhounds are very sweet, but aren't especially known for their trick-learning skills). My husband loves them, though, so there's probably one in our future at some point.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Greyhounds shed more than other short coated dogs as their coat is very soft and almost plush. But this is about how much hair comes off my short coated dane when I run my hand over his back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Pamela said:


> actually I was gonna post about this - in fact I will so everyone will read and give advice - but I was contacted by Alexander Poodles - they have a silver male they want to rehome BUT they will retain stud rights - that means he is intact - won't he be too much for me then? you know with exercise - and she initially wanted a home with another dog for him to play with and I dont have that - she said to call her and maybe we could work something out - maybe she will suggest I bring him over to play - she is only about 45 minutes from me. what do you think? I am worried he will nee more exercise like Teddy.



Their website says he is a *young, big* male that needs a fenced yard, and a doggy friend. Do you think that sounds like a good match for you?


Again, I think you need to be very realistic and honest with yourself about what you can provide a dog. I think the vast majority of young dogs are going to need a lot of exercise, supervision, training, and attention, as you experienced with Patches. Heck, many mature dogs, especially poodles, need lots of exercise, as you experienced with Teddy.


I don't know what is too much for you, only you can answer that question. But, based on the fact that you have rehomed two dogs already due to their exercise requirements, I think getting any dog that is still in their prime will be overwhelming for you.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Locket said:


> Their website says he is a *young*, big male that needs a fenced yard, and a doggy friend. Do you think that sounds like a good match for you?
> 
> 
> Again, I think you need to be very realistic and honest with yourself about what you can provide a dog. I think the vast majority of young dogs are going to need a lot of exercise, supervision, training, and attention. Heck, many mature dogs, especially poodles, need lots of exercise, as you experienced with Teddy.
> ...



I rehomed Teddy because he needed to walk at least 2 miles a day so he wouldnt tear up the house when I went out. His new owners keep in touch and I watch him for them many times - he is totally different now that he has a lot of exercise and I think he likes being the only dog - although he loved Ginger and will miss her when he comes. Since he has more exercise, he has free reign of a large home and never gets in trouble anymore. lol He is very happy.

I rehomed Patches because he was a very small puppy that was getting into parts of my yard that could have been dangerouse for him and I couldnt get up there to help him if he needed it - he was also digging under the pool deck and there are animals living there too. His prey drive was strong lol and he def was a speedy gonzalas - he is happy in his foster home and they have many applications for him.

I need a dog like Ginger - she liked to play - she liked to walk - and she liked to veg - she was totally happy as long as she was with me. I miss her so much and realize I may never find another dog like her - but her temperment was the best for me. So I dont think this boy is for me, however, Amanda from Poodle Resuce of New England said she would like to go see him with me next week when she is back from Boston. She is curious about the situation, and just maybe they will be retiring a female in the near future so going there to see them may be a good idea.not far from me and I appreciate her wanting to go with me. She is lovely and says Patches has lots of applications but she is waiting for someone who can "walk on water" lol her words. so I know he is in good hands.

I appreciate all the advice from you guys and do heed it. I think I woudl like an older female. there is one in Canada about 6 hours from here - that seems so much like Ginger - but I havent got a passport and they have to meet me. so....I am sure the right dog or no dog will be in my future. thanks again for all the advice!!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

How far north from the border is the Canadian dog? Is the border halfway? Could you meet them and the dog there?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Go Greyhound Sweet, sweet coach potatoes. I don't think a Standard, intact male is a good match at all. Maybe you can do some dog sitting while you consider options.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

I love greyhounds and that might be a good option for you. Or even the smaller Italian greyhound. We see a lot of people traveling in RVs with both breeds and when I've asked, both breeds have been described as mellow couch potatoes who just want to hang out with their human.

Having said that, I totally understand your affection for poodles. ?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As an owner of a young intact male spoo I cannot imagine such a dog being a good match for you Pamela. Javelin is like a tank, very powerful and full of go any time, any where. Only now at 15 months old do I consider him to be the beginning of civilized. I am very sure that he could readily pull many people off their feet if they weren't prepared for his strength. That boy that Joan Alexander has would be highly unlikely to be right for you, especially since he will remain intact.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Lori G said:


> How far north from the border is the Canadian dog? Is the border halfway? Could you meet them and the dog there?


I would have to go and meet them and then after they approved me I would have to go and get the dog


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

kayla_baxter said:


> Greyhounds shed more than other short coated dogs as their coat is very soft and almost plush. But this is about how much hair comes off my short coated dane when I run my hand over his back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point - shedding is definitely relative. I grew up with big, double-coated herding breeds (for a while we had a husky/shepherd mix and a great pyrenees at the same time), so to me nothing seems to shed that much! :laugh:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I didn't know we needed passports to go to Canada. Obvi, I haven't been in a while.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> I didn't know we needed passports to go to Canada. Obvi, I haven't been in a while.


Awww it is so nice this time of the year, you should visit!! Hehe

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> I didn't know we needed passports to go to Canada. Obvi, I haven't been in a while.


Not so much that you need them to get into Canada. We were quite happy with sliding back and forth across the border without much fuss. And even now, you could probably get up here just fine. 

BUT! Homeland Security now decrees that you need them to get back home.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I would have to go and meet them and then after they approved me I would have to go and get the dog


Would they be willing to meet you at the border? Can you do skype or another type of video chat for your interview with them? When we adopted Cleo, the rescue did everything via phone initially, and then gave their final approval when we actually met her in person.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

PEI is on my bucket list. Also a stop to see Arreau and Dechi We spent a very pleasant 3 months in Montreal!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> PEI is on my bucket list. Also a stop to see Arreau and Dechi We spent a very pleasant 3 months in Montreal!



Yes, you tell me when you come to The greater Montreal area, we'll meet !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, but at two and neutered Buck is a lotta dog. He ran into me some time ago and I was airborne! I would want a much older Standard if I was set on the size.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

A 1 year old large breed dog is a lot of work. Pamela if your patient, you'll find your dog, I promise you. There is a dog with more maturity who has a broken heart and is just waiting for his forever home. Find that dog Pamela......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

As for the border requirements, yes, you need either a passport or an "enhanced" drivers license.

With technology, maybe they could do a Skype or FaceTime interview. But I also think meeting the dog in persons would be important.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Kassie said:


> A 1 year old large breed dog is a lot of work. Pamela if your patient, you'll find your dog, I promise you. There is a dog with more maturity who has a broken heart and is just waiting for his forever home. Find that dog Pamela......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I will in time - I will be patient - thanks


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

You’ve been given some good advice so far, and I’ll try not to repeat what has been said before me.

I agree with others, Pamela, that you need to think long and hard about what you can offer a dog, and then choose an appropriate dog for what you’re offering. There’s one out there, I’m sure of that, but it might not be what you’ve been previously looking for.

Take it from me, someone who has both rehomed AND adopted a dog.

Questions to ask yourself:
-	If your dog is young and strong, will you be able to control him on a leash? What if you’re taking a walk and your dog sees a rabbit and decides to run after it. Could you redirect your dog or have enough strength to restrain him? If you lose control of the leash, can you guarantee your dog will have enough obedience training to return when you recall?
-	If you get a young dog, will you have the energy levels to keep up with him/her? Keeping in mind that what you described as high-energy from Teddy sounds pretty normal to me. Riley gets at least a 1-mile walk a day, 3 high-intensity ball-fetching sessions, a trick training session, and usually some agility training _per day_. He’s 2, for reference
-	You mentioned that Patches would get into corners of your yard where you were unable to reach him and it was dangerous to him. A big dog is equally capable of digging in those sections. A young one is a lot less likely to listen, or need a lot more training.

When we surrendered Oliver, it took me a few months before I was ready for another dog. When I was, every dog I saw on Petfinder that sort-of fit what I was looking for convinced me it was the dog for me. Here’s the thing. You might think that the dog on Petfinder (Ella) is perfect for you… except that she’s in Canada and 6 hrs away. In my mind, that means she’s not perfect for you. You need to be patient and the right dog will come. No, pure-bred poodles don’t end up in shelters often, but they do end up in them more than you would think. Based on what you have told us about your lifestyle, I agree with others that if you’re set on a poodle, a retired breeder girl would probably be a good companion for you. Our little Riley was a shelter dog and I love him to pieces, and I will always tell people that rescue dogs are wonderful, but they aren’t without work. When we got him, Riley was terrified of grooming, had a laundry list of things he was scared of (including strangers, strange places, garbage cans, weird noises, brooms, anything on a stick… the list goes on). He had zero previous training and weird food issues which meant we spent a lot of time, money, stress, and worry trying to find a food he would eat. 

We’re coming up on 10 months post-adoption and Riley is a fabulous dog and family member. But it would be foolish of me to point this out without explaining the work that went into making him comfortable in our home. Every dog will be work, but having Ginger you know this. Finding a more relaxed, laid-back dog will probably be the right amount of work for you to handle.

If you are lonely, while you wait for your next furry companion, may I suggest you volunteer as a dog walker at a local shelter? Our shelters are constantly looking for people to play with and walk the dogs. Not only will this be very fulfilling work, and greatly benefit the dogs, but it might also allow you to see more dog breeds (quite a few of which don’t shed).


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

TeamPoodle said:


> You’ve been given some good advice so far, and I’ll try not to repeat what has been said before me.
> 
> I agree with others, Pamela, that you need to think long and hard about what you can offer a dog, and then choose an appropriate dog for what you’re offering. There’s one out there, I’m sure of that, but it might not be what you’ve been previously looking for.
> 
> ...


very good points! thank you so much! I will be patient and wait for the right dog and the volunteer thing may work - a little far but I will see. I am going to volunteer for my daughter at her office when she goes back to work.

The yard was bad for little Patches cause he was a toy and I couldnt reach him to get him out from under the pool deckl - lol when I finally got him he came out with the cutest dirty face! lol but that was never a problem with Ginger - but you are right - I must find out if the dog is a digger. Also he was going up in the rock garden and I couldnt climb the hill to get him - he was so little he was lost in the weeds (can't do that garden anymore lol) and hardly could see him - lots of loose rocks and I was fearful that he would tumble. However her amazed me the first time he climb the ledge! straight up with a slight curve and he was able to scale it! I was amazed! lol of course ginger and teddy never had a problem with the yard. they raced up and down - king and queen of the hill. He is going to be so surprised not to find her here when he comes for a visit. 

You are right - the girl in Canada is not right for me - my daughter told me also - I will be patient! I promised her! lol no jumping into anything quickly.

thanks again for your concern!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

TeamPoodle said:


> You’ve been given some good advice so far, and I’ll try not to repeat what has been said before me.
> 
> I agree with others, Pamela, that you need to think long and hard about what you can offer a dog, and then choose an appropriate dog for what you’re offering. There’s one out there, I’m sure of that, but it might not be what you’ve been previously looking for.
> 
> ...



by the way - Riley is adorable! is he a mini or spoo? he looks like a large mini or a small spoo. lol very cute


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Pamela said:


> by the way - Riley is adorable! is he a mini or spoo? he looks like a large mini or a small spoo. lol very cute


He's a mini on the top end of the scale - coming in at 14.25lbs and 15" at the shoulders. It is a good size - he's small enough I can scoop him up and carry him, but he doesn't feel fragile like a smaller tpoo might.

Hugs to you Pamela, your dog is out there somewhere, you'll see


----------

